# Do you aspirate?



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

*Do you aspirate?*​
Always 19060.70%Usually, but not always 278.63%Occasionally 268.31%Never7022.36%


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Just wondering when pinning do people aspirate..........everytime?

When i first started AAS 3 years ago i aspirated every time, but recently i've not bothered.

I know so many people who dont even know what aspirating is, and are pinning gear all the time without problems.

Is it really essential? I mean as long as you know your deep enough into the muscle there shouldnt be a problem, right?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I always do


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Aspirate is when you pull the plunger out a little aint it? To make sure theres no blood


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Aspirate is when you pull the plunger out a little aint it? To make sure theres no blood


Exactly. I know there have been a few time when I haven't but all went well.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

How far do you actually have to pull the plunger out? Got my first ever injection in a week or 2.

Is it just a couple of mm?


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Always aspirate, all you have to do is pull pack slightly should see bubbles, if blood appears when you aspirate do not inject yourself.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Always, only takes a second


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

always .

dont no why people dont . only takes a second


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmmm this is making me look bad :whistling:

Best get back to aspirating!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Very rarely.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Every time, better safe than sorry


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It doesn't happen when you go to the doctors.... :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

never have never will tbh,my choice though...so dont hold me too it.


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Only if trying a new muscle group, ever since i read that nurses arent taught to i see no point.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

never have, never had a problem lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i did on my cycle but doctors/nurses never do


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> Just wondering when pinning do people aspirate..........everytime?
> 
> When i first started AAS 3 years ago i aspirated every time, but recently i've not bothered.
> 
> ...


Never have done. Ever. No problems for me.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I try to but occasionaly forget and haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

in quad yes but everywhere else no .


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes i do but even if you injected oil into a vein you wouldn't die.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Always but ive only done it once, jab 2 is tonight but I think i'd rather do it properly all the time than risk a bad injection


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive been jabbin for over 15 years, hardly ever do it and im still ere, think its just one for the paranoia brigade lol


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mingster said:


> It doesn't happen when you go to the doctors.... :whistling:


But there professionals fella lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TIMMY_432 said:


> But there professionals fella lol


So they obviously know what's best then....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Aspiration is not needed for Subcutaneous and low molecule injections (immunisation, insulin). It may be beneficial for large molecule injections IM, such as penicillin. I'm not an AAS user so can't tell you molecule size of AAS but I don't see why you wouldn't aspirate to confirm IM site. Takes half a second. You can jab a thousand times and hit muscles but you catch an artery once and you've got a bad result that's easily avoided.

Having said that the chance of hitting anything is very low. You shouldn't hit a vein if you're going in a 90 degrees. Also even if you are injecting into a large vessel of any kind by accident, as long as you're injecting slowly there's almost no chance of an embolus forming. The biggest risk would be pinning a large dose straight to a vein, I'm not sure how the heart would cope with a large dose of steroid dumped on it.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The things with aspirating as well is , it causes the needle to move more , causing more pip


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Done about 60 pins never asprited


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Mingster said:


> It doesn't happen when you go to the doctors.... :whistling:


Thats a dam good point that!

Ive never done it really myself


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I only aspirate where I can use two hand, So quads only right now. delts I cause the needle to move too much trying to aspirate one handed so i don't bother.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Does aspirating hurt or something? Why wouldn't you do it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

ewen said:


> in quad yes but everywhere else no .


i dont even do my quads, man my quads are 100% nerves. i literally cripple myself 99 times out of 100 with quads*

*hyperbole i have never jabbed my quads 100x lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Fat, If you have a needle in a musle and shake it about you will get pip. Thats why most peoples first jab has alot of pip because people are shaking like hammerjacks.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you jab in the correct manner and in the correct areas there is virtually zero chance of you injecting into a vein. You may well go through a couple of blood vessels, hence the bleeding once the pin is removed, but the injection sites are chosen for the absence of veins and arteries.

There will be exceptions, and I would never advise anyone not to aspirate if they wanted to, but the majority of experienced members who have posted on this thread don't bother, or don't often bother. This is not because they are reckless but, rather, because aspiration is not strictly necessary, or even practical, in a large proportion of injection sites. I would lay down good money that the majority of people who have answered 'Yes. I always aspirate' have less than 2 years jabbing experience.

There are countless threads concerning swollen limbs and potential abscesses and horrendous pip yet none of these are caused by a failure to aspirate. Some, in fact, will have aspiration as their cause. As Natty Soldier rightly says a lot of people new to jabbing are shaking like sh1tting dogs when they jab and aspirate and the needle naturally reflects this in the damage it causes to the muscle. With practice and experience this will diminish.

Whether you aspirate or not is down to the individual but in my experience very few do so on a regular basis.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Because it literally takes 0.000001 of a second to do, I honestly don't see why anyone wouldn't do it. You can never be too careful if you ask me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

sam2012 said:


> Because it literally takes 0.000001 of a second to do, I honestly don't see why anyone wouldn't do it. You can never be too careful if you ask me


It takes a little longer than that. And is very difficult to do if you can't reach or use two hands. The people who say they can do it easily with three fingers without moving the needle at all are telling porkies


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

tbh if you inject slowly you'd know about it if it was going in a vein.

get the tiniest bit of oil in your blood stream and you are coughing like a mofo and tasting metal, a whole syringe full i could not imagine, so unless you SLAM the syringe in in like 2 seconds you'd know ASAP


----------



## rugggby (May 22, 2011)

I try my best toi just did 2.5 ml in a 5 ml pin and aspirated. Problem is, it took so long to go in the injection was moving about all over the place. Anyways round this?


----------



## rugggby (May 22, 2011)

Sorry for the hijack ^


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I aspirate all the time during penetration...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

At the end of the day you could aspirate every time and still inject into a vein as the tip of the pin moves when injecting. It doesn't stay exactly at the point which you aspirated throughout the jab.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

everytime, i drew dark blood in my quad shot yesterday 1st time ever in my quad, its a 2second job why risk stuffing 2ml of oil into your blood lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mingster said:


> At the end of the day you could aspirate every time and still inject into a vein as the tip of the pin moves when injecting. It doesn't stay exactly at the point which you aspirated throughout the jab.


i agree im a bit shaky when doing my ass anyway lol, im alot more stready doing my quads, im must just have a natural shake lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Why would you not?? It takes two seconds. Ive pulled back about 10 times in all the times ive jabbed and syringe has filled with blood....

And you dont have to pull back with fuc.k all pressure btw, cos if you are in a vein, blood will flood in with tiny pressure. Just DO IT!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

rugggby said:


> I try my best toi just did 2.5 ml in a 5 ml pin and aspirated. Problem is, it took so long to go in the injection was moving about all over the place. Anyways round this?


what do you mean by "took long to go in"? Do you mean it was hard to push the plunger and hence took ages to get all the oil in?

If you need to push hard on the plunger you will get movement, especially in the glutes where you can only use one hand, then you'll get more pip.

If this is the case with you, warm the oil up a bit mate, even holding the vial in your hand for a while or warming with hot water makes drawing and injecting a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i dont even do my quads, man my quads are 100% nerves. i literally cripple myself 99 times out of 100 with quads*
> 
> *hyperbole i have never jabbed my quads 100x lol


Yeah, Ive heard you love it in the bum Frank......... :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This is why i use slin pins and just do multiple injections, more control over everything and very little movement.


----------



## rugggby (May 22, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> what do you mean by "took long to go in"? Do you mean it was hard to push the plunger and hence took ages to get all the oil in?
> 
> If you need to push hard on the plunger you will get movement, especially in the glutes where you can only use one hand, then you'll get more pip.
> 
> If this is the case with you, warm the oil up a bit mate, even holding the vial in your hand for a while or warming with hot water makes drawing and injecting a hell of a lot easier.


That's it mate, takes so much pushing down for the plunger to move! I've only ever done a ml at a time in a 2 ml syringe, they're easy and smooth. But this is a new cycle and wanna jab once a week so upped dosage.


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> This is why i use slin pins and just do multiple injections, more control over everything and very little movement.


could you explain a little more PH? not been a c*ck i am interested but have no experience with slin pins


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

rugggby said:


> That's it mate, takes so much pushing down for the plunger to move! I've only ever done a ml at a time in a 2 ml syringe, they're easy and smooth. But this is a new cycle and wanna jab once a week so upped dosage.


Warming the oil will make a huge diference, when i heat mine with a hot water bottle it draws like water, by the time I've got myself ready to jab it's still warm enough to make for a very easy jab, doing glutes myself so being able to easily push the plunger with one finger helps a lot with pip :thumb:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Only in quads.


----------



## rugggby (May 22, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Warming the oil will make a huge diference, when i heat mine with a hot water bottle it draws like water, by the time I've got myself ready to jab it's still warm enough to make for a very easy jab, doing glutes myself so being able to easily push the plunger with one finger helps a lot with pip :thumb:


I'll give that a go mate, thanks. I actually just did a jab with an insulin pin to make up what I didn't do yesterday (calculated the mls wrong) it took forever to draw but went in really quickly and smooth.

I'll do the warming up next time.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes we aspirate you big idiot X


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i aspirate usually, dont think its very important though, out of guys here who has aspirated blood? will be very few i have done over 100 shots never aspirated blood, chances are very slim esp in glutes


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I have always just for the simple reason you will waist you jab if you get it in a blood vessel as you blood (liver) just destroys it i tend to aspirate at first then after about a ml again just to make sure i have'nt moved slightly and nicked a vein. i think that is the cause of TREN cough when it gets directly into the blood stream i.m.o


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Never.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

UKBenC said:


> Always but ive only done it once, jab 2 is tonight but I think i'd rather do it properly all the time than risk a bad injection


"Always, but ive only done it once....." - There's a quote for ya!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Always do it because it takes me 2 seconds and I don't feel like it affects my PIP


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

I always aspirate, why not? it takes a flick of the finger. During a standard 10 week cycle i run, i get 4 or 5 times when blood is drawn into the barrel then i reset and try again. Would i die if i carried on ? F**k knows but im not willing to take the risk.


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Yes i do but even if you injected oil into a vein you wouldn't die.


How do you know?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

johnny_english said:


> How do you know?


Google it, speak to doctors, nurses.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

TECH said:


> Aspiration is not needed for Subcutaneous and low molecule injections (immunisation, insulin). It may be beneficial for large molecule injections IM, such as penicillin. I'm not an AAS user so can't tell you molecule size of AAS but I don't see why you wouldn't aspirate to confirm IM site. Takes half a second. You can jab a thousand times and hit muscles but you catch an artery once and you've got a bad result that's easily avoided.
> 
> Having said that the chance of hitting anything is very low. You shouldn't hit a vein if you're going in a 90 degrees. Also even if you are injecting into a large vessel of any kind by accident, as long as you're injecting slowly there's almost no chance of an embolus forming. The biggest risk would be pinning a large dose straight to a vein, I'm not sure how the heart would cope with a large dose of steroid dumped on it.


I wonder does anyone realy know what would happen,if it went into a vein I mean has anyone lived to tell the tale,lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I asp every inj, the odd time iv drew a few droplets of blood and the odd time a proper flow of blood probably about 2% of my whole injections over the 7years use, I don't fancy risking aspirating and getting a full flow of blood and the injection to see what happens tbh, and if you don't aspirate you don't no what your in, I no doctors don't asp now so iv been told, but imo your a bit more secure to asp yourself than to just not do it cause someone else doesn't do it, its literally a 1second job lol.

I think with self injecting you should take every precaution possible realy. No harm playing it safe.


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Google it, speak to doctors, nurses.


Id rather not mate, and im not trained in injecting like doctors and nurses and just follow the rules from internet boards like this one. If you read what happened to milos sarcev when he injected oil into a vein, for the time it takes you would aspirate everytime


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

johnny_english said:


> Id rather not mate, and im not trained in injecting like doctors and nurses and just follow the rules from internet boards like this one. If you read what happened to milos sarcev when he injected oil into a vein, for the time it takes you would aspirate everytime


Rules on internet boards ?

If you understand what happened to Milos Sarcev you wouldn't have commented, he injected Synthol which has fat properties in the oil, with it being Synthol in his tricepe i could only presume it was a large amount of Synthol.

Injecting AAS into a vein would make you feel like you had flu for about 5-10 min.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Oil is fat tho, aas oil is a form of fat...

What if your unlucky enough to in a full 2ml in a vein?

I'm sure experienced injectors will have less need to asp since it can be a daily occurance, but defo novice beginners shoulsd asp for a long time to come imo


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Don't see why someone wouldn't, it takes literally a split second.

My friend jabs me and i know he does it as i do the same to him, wouldn't be able to forgive myself if i didn't do it one time and injected into a vein.

I just can't see the benefit of not doing it, strange imo?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

BTW i do aspirate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Never have,but don't jab anywhere but a55!Though peps/Gh Im with a slin pin,never again.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sockie said:


> I wonder does anyone realy know what would happen,if it went into a vein I mean has anyone lived to tell the tale,lol


I did once,coughed a few times and felt sick for about 20 seconds,then all good


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

It takes seconds to do so why not ?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

GShock said:


> It takes seconds to do so why not ?


Because we're lazy cnuts


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

of co**** its just a waist if you go in a vein could potentially kill you (unlikely mind) and if its TREN imo you get bad TREN cough


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> of co**** its just a waist if you go in a vein could potentially kill you (unlikely mind) and if its TREN imo you get bad TREN cough


I did not mean to put a space but fcuk knows why its classed as foul language


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.nursingtimes.net/nursing-practice/clinical-zones/prescribing/are-techniques-used-for-intramuscular-injection-based-on-research-evidence/1952004.article


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Mingster said:


> http://www.nursingtimes.net/nursing-practice/clinical-zones/prescribing/are-techniques-used-for-intramuscular-injection-based-on-research-evidence/1952004.article


This is why I've stopped listening to skinny roiders.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

injecting yourself is risky so why not take a second to do something so simple to reduce the risks


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, force of habbit tbh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope, never in 14 yrs, not once.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The Nursing Times has got really poncey!

I'm not gonna aspirate no more, seems like a waste of time.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you inject in the correct areas there will be no veins to inject into only minor blood vessels too small to be an issue...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> If you inject in the correct areas there will be no veins to inject into only minor blood vessels too small to be an issue...


How many times mate :confused1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> How many times mate :confused1:


Medical guidance tells us this mate.

Everybody is sh1t hot on pct's and ai's and hcg and all the rest but nobody thinks of getting a healthcare professional to show them how, and where, to inject.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Medical guidance tells us this mate.
> 
> Everybody is sh1t hot on pct's and ai's and hcg and all the rest but nobody thinks of getting a healthcare professional to show them how, and where, to inject.


Personally, what is your favourite site to inject?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

davesays said:


> Personally, what is your favourite site to inject?


Delts, although I alternate between delts, glutes and quads.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

i only jab vastus lateralis (outer quads) and always aspirate


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Argh, used to, don't anymore... Haven't done for months. Been fine.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I do. although last week I did, was just bubbles, jabbed, pulled out and had blood in the base of the pin and my **** was ****ing out with blood after, so **** knows what happen with that one.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

only do it if its easy. delts/biceps etc i end up moving the needle around like im stirring porridge trying to aspirate so dont do it there


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

forgot to aspirate for the first time today.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Nope, don't bother. Tren cough always makes me wish I had though. :lol:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

No


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Never


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Always.

Yeah I know. I'm wasting a whole two seconds of my life by doing it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Always have an always will, always got plenty of pins so no probs.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't aspirate one handed for sh1t so lately due to using a lot of new sights it's hard for me to aspirate. I alway check my quads though.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I aspirate but tbh i don't know why i bother as when i pull the plunger back and see a little bit of blood i still just inject and have had no issues at all.

When aspirating, how much blood is too much blood telling you don't inject? What is the sign of not to inject? Cant be just a bit of blood surely?

If you're pushing the needle a good distance in wont it be in a muscle and nothing else? or is there veins within or behind the muscle around the bone etc?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I always aspirate, just takes a second.


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I just don't see why people wouldn't aspirate! It takes 1 or 2 seconds. Ok chances of finding a vein an injecting into it are slim but still a chance.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

My first ever jab was done by someone and they aspirated straight from a vein

Surely it can't be good to have oil floating round in your blood? Always aspirate even though I've probably already posted in this topic lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Always, I don't like wasting gear


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Only when pinning glutes, don't know why I don't bother when doing delts


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes always


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Delts I don't - fiddly and end up jiggling the pin around too much


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Aspirate my oil, don't aspirate my water based, probably because I inject them in delts/arms and at 245lbs I am hardly flexible anymore.


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Can never aspirate properly on the left glute :s the right glute is a breeze to do because I'm right handed. I aspirate on right glute, quads and some times delts.

Interesting to hear guys not aspirate for their jabs


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

What happens if you do inject a blood vessel? Just curious...


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> What happens if you do inject a blood vessel? Just curious...


I'm not so sure but I think it could cause blood clots or some sort of infection, I'm sure someone here would be able to give you the right answer. But that's just what I'm assuming lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> What happens if you do inject a blood vessel? Just curious...


Causes an embolysm that goes to your lungs usually - mad coughing fit for 15/20 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Causes an embolysm that goes to your lungs usually - mad coughing fit for 15/20 minutes.


Sounds like fun. So it isn't death then?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Never.

I also drove to work this morning without clearing the snow off my windscreen.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Sounds like fun. So it isn't death then?


You need to inject around 10ml of air into a blood vessel to kill yourself I think, what happens is you get metallic taste at the back of your mouth, shortness of breath and coughs. Happened to me twice now (aspirated both times and no blood)


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

I don't use roids so I don't, but why would you not!? Is it worth the risk? Surely you could end up injecting it into a vein or something!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Aspirate? Not even once!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I pretty much always jab quads so its incredibly easy to aspirate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

CJ said:


> I pretty much always jab quads so its incredibly easy to aspirate


I'm the same, no harm in being cautious when its so easy...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Mshadows said:


> You need to inject around 10ml of air into a blood vessel to kill yourself I think, what happens is you get metallic taste at the back of your mouth, shortness of breath and coughs. Happened to me twice now (aspirated both times and no blood)


Oh right. Thanks for explaining it mate


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to but dont bother anymore. Most of the lads i know that jab dont bother.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

I dont think there's a big need to pull back a long way, once the pin is all the way in, I put slight pressure on the plunger and it will move back just enough so i'd see any blood. If it was fully in a vein, it would almost be coming back on its own. Chances of that are extremely slim. 90 degree angles remember.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mshadows said:


> You need to inject around 10ml of air into a blood vessel to kill yourself I think, what happens is you get metallic taste at the back of your mouth, shortness of breath and coughs. Happened to me twice now (aspirated both times and no blood)


Same with me, mad coughing fit with tren e even though aspirated and went deep into glute. Felt like I was chewing a block of iron aswell


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> What happens if you do inject a blood vessel? Just curious...


You don't want know ! It's a horrible experience , I did aspirate but must of hit a vein , soon as I took the pin out I had mad coughing fits for about 10 mins sweating hard breathing didn't know what was going on had to go to bed and didn't wake up till the morning but felt like I had been hit by a train quite flu'y feeling for days after aswell get the misses to pin me now never want that to happen again NEVER !!!!!!


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Never


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I do but thinking about it when you have a jab at the doctors/hospital they don't.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Quads yes.

Glutes no.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

it takes half a second, i dont understand why you wouldnt.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1010AD said:


> I do but thinking about it when you have a jab at the doctors/hospital they don't.


they prob do but you dont realise. Most think you have to pull back until you see a bubble (which is actually a vacuum, not a bubble but anyway) but you dont, as if you were in a vein, even the slightests pull back would result in blood going in the syringe.

In fact, ive had a time once, where i didnt even have to pull back, the blood pushing into the syringe did it for me :lol:

....so i pushed a bit deeper and carried on  ...(thats what he/she said)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> they prob do but you dont realise. Most think you have to pull back until you see a bubble (which is actually a vacuum, not a bubble but anyway) but you dont, as if you were in a vein, even the slightests pull back would result in blood going in the syringe.
> 
> In fact, ive had a time once, where i didnt even have to pull back, the blood pushing into the syringe did it for me :lol:
> 
> ....so i pushed a bit deeper and carried on  ...(thats what he/she said)


No they don't. It used to be medical practice but the medical council have instructed their members against doing it for a couple of years now.

TBF when most people aspirate they then move the needle before going on to inject anyway...


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd rather aspirate it takes seconds to do and it saves feeling like ****e for days after if you do hit a vein .


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive been jabbing for 18 years and never done it!! and never had any probs..

touch wood :scared:


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

I dont asperaite , ive never heard or read about sombody injecting into a vein


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I used too. Only do sometimes now


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

do you have to aspirate when you administer HCG? I've never done it for that always do it for IM jabs though


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

TJ_ said:


> do you have to aspirate when you administer HCG? I've never done it for that always do it for IM jabs though


Yeah, why wouldn't you? Safety first, what's a couple of seconds


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Yeah, why wouldn't you? Safety first, what's a couple of seconds


I didn't know if you needed to or not as my friend has diabetes and has never aspirated, the pin is the same size lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

TJ_ said:


> I didn't know if you needed to or not as my friend has diabetes and has never aspirated, the pin is the same size lol


Avi is looking serious btw TJ lol what's happened!

Ive seenthat Loads of people don't on here but I'm too sketchy about stuff like that lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mingster said:


> No they don't. It used to be medical practice but the medical council have instructed their members against doing it for a couple of years now.
> 
> TBF when most people aspirate they then move the needle before going on to inject anyway...


I always aspirate, but you're right...between aspirating and injecting the needle always moves a little, especially with glutes when you have to reposition your fingers to push the plunger.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> I always aspirate, but you're right...between aspirating and injecting the needle always moves a little, especially with glutes when you have to reposition your fingers to push the plunger.


I've got nothing against aspiration. But it's clear that you could aspirate without issue, then still hit a vein when you inject. It's impossible not to vary the depth hit by the needle throughout the jab.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I've got nothing against aspiration. But it's clear that you could aspirate without issue, then still hit a vein when you inject. It's impossible not to vary the depth hit by the needle throughout the jab.


No, I totally agree mate. Actually makes aspirating seem a bit pointless


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

The first time ever I didn't even bother but now I do, a little bit of bubbles are also common when aspirating. So dont panic!!!!


----------



## ssiws (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I'm only on my first cycle, so far have always and plan to continue but never know, maybe thatll change in a few years, I doubt it though as only takes a sec.

If I can reduce a risk without any inconvenience why not imo.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

never and not had a problem in the last 20 years :whistling:


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

probably done around 100 jabs and majority have been in the quads, always aspirated and never once drew blood. takes a second anyway even though you know it will be fine


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

After experience I guess you get used to not doing it but I would tell every newbie to do so


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

i used to when i did it in the quads, but now i always do shoulders and never done it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I draw blood almost every bloody jab


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I have never aspirated ever. Just so you know.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

For the last few months ive injected all my oils with an insulin needle,so no.i never have

Using the normal method either.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mal said:


> For the last few months ive injected all my oils with an insulin needle


How?? Haha must of taken ages


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope never aspirated


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> How?? Haha must of taken ages


I inject my VAR with a slin pin mate


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I inject my VAR with a slin pin mate


Doesn't it take ages?? Or are different compounds in different oils? I did my test and tren today with that 27g again and it was so hard to push out! And It was warm


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Doesn't it take ages?? Or are different compounds in different oils? I did my test and tren today with that 27g again and it was so hard to push out! And It was warm


The var is very thin mate so pulls up in no time really. Jab straight into my delt with it.

Wouldn't dream of doing it with test/tren or deca tho. Straight into the glute with a proper pin for that stuff


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> The var is very thin mate so pulls up in no time really. Jab straight into my delt with it.
> 
> Wouldn't dream of doing it with test/tren or deca tho. Straight into the glute with a proper pin for that stuff


Ah ok that's why, haha took ages, although I prefer it - it goes in my leg so easy with that 27 !


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Ah ok that's why, haha took ages, although I prefer it - it goes in my leg so easy with that 27 !


Makes me feel sick even thinking bout jabbing into my quad.  Just couldn't do it. Would rather not cycle than do that I think!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Makes me feel sick even thinking bout jabbing into my quad.  Just couldn't do it. Would rather not cycle than do that I think!


Haha I LOVE IT if I could jab it every day for the best gains I would !


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Haha I LOVE IT if I could jab it every day for the best gains I would !


See I'm like that with my glutes. Have little to no pip even when jabbing eod


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Avi is looking serious btw TJ lol what's happened!
> 
> Ive seenthat Loads of people don't on here but I'm too sketchy about stuff like that lol


Thanks bro, trying to get to 4% body fat


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

You backfill the syringe mate,it goes in quick when injecting,muti sshots arond the tri delts,very easy

And painless around 20iuu per site ,i heated up some one rip yesterday,oil goes thin,and it drew out

Easyly.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Never and still here


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Stopped aspirating as the dose I'm on fills the syringe to its 2.8ml limit so there's no room for aspirating


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't bother anymore.


----------



## DefoDJ (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes always as ask habit. But doctors and nurses nurses are taught that it's no guarantee either way, and that position is the guarantee not aspiration. But then IM jabs for them are glute or quad only from what whata nurse told me. She said never required in delts!?


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't aspirate my quads. Last time I jabbed a blood vessel, I didn't need to aspirate to know that I'd hit a blood vessel. **** me it hurt.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

the guys who don't aspirate:

is this in any muscle of just the quads and glutes? what about biceps for example or shoulders?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

WilsonR6 said:


> Stopped aspirating as the dose I'm on fills the syringe to its 2.8ml limit so there's no room for aspirating


get bigger syringes?? :thumb:


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Just took My 6 year old son for 2 injections (measles and sum thing eles) 1 ml in each delt

She used blue pins and pushed pin all the way in, didn't aspirat but I thought the pin was goin to hit his bone for sure ha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Glute n delts...no. Quads....yes


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't bother asperating, the needle moves after you have messed about doing that anyway.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

When iv jabbed biceps iv drew blood quite frequently big blood blobs flooding in like its right in a vein. I don't think I could not asp that muscle..

Also I'm not sure if water based meds like virus jabs would matter as its water and won't act the same as oil, oil will act like a blood clot till its broken down

And especially delts when you have your main vein to your arm passing thru there


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm only 2 jabs in but I wouldn't dream of not aspirating not worth taking the risk IMO. My girlfriends best friend is a midwife and apparently new students are being taught not to bother aspirating as the chance of hitting a vein is very slim. Even so better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jay27 said:


> I'm only 2 jabs in but I wouldn't dream of not aspirating not worth taking the risk IMO. My girlfriends best friend is a midwife and apparently new students are being taught not to bother aspirating as the chance of hitting a vein is very slim. Even so better to be safe than sorry!


It's not worth what risk?


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 21, 2013)

cas said:


> It's not worth what risk?


The risk of hitting a vein and coughing your lungs up and feeling like your going to die for a few minutes. Aspirating only takes a second bro.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jay27 said:


> The risk of hitting a vein and coughing your lungs up and feeling like your going to die for a few minutes. Aspirating only takes a second bro.


There are no veins large enough to inject into if you inject in the right areas and to the correct depth. A lot of people don't do this however, so aspiration would be a sensible precaution...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jay27 said:


> The risk of hitting a vein and coughing your lungs up and feeling like your going to die for a few minutes. Aspirating only takes a second bro.


I only cough with tren, and it happens wether I asperate or not. Even then it's not the end of the world, and not something I consider a "risk" tbh.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 21, 2013)

cas said:


> I only cough with tren, and it happens wether I asperate or not. Even then it's not the end of the world, and not something I consider a "risk" tbh.


Each to their own. I would rather spend 10 seconds pulling a plunger back than allowing oil to flow into my heart but I suppose it's probably just because I'm a newbie


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nurses may not be taught to aspirate now but the majority of that they inject is water based and won't cause any blockage like oil can.

What else is oil based other than aas which for trt now is mainly 1shot every 12weeks nebido.

Plus nurses don't inject multi muscles groups like a lot of aas user do, some every muscle group when doing ed and eod.

So I think just because a nurse doesn't aspirate doesn't give the all clear.

If you drew a flood of blood into the barrel would you still inject it or pull out?

Jmo


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

cas said:


> It's not worth what risk?


Getting a large amount of oil trapped in your lungs, brain or heart. If you inject it directly into a vein it will travel.

Tren cough isn't oil in the blood.

Oil getting trapped in the lungs will make you breathless as if you can't breath because it will restrict your oxygen intake which can cause a cough, but I think the common tren cough isn't this happening.

Tren cough isn't a pulmonary embolism.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have never drew blood, hence why I don't bother any more.

Veins tend to be on the surface anyway, if your drawing blood then your probably not injecting deep enough


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> How far do you actually have to pull the plunger out? Got my first ever injection in a week or 2.
> 
> Is it just a couple of mm?


visit http://www.spotinjections.com/, everything you need to know is on there matey


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

everytime


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Always, wouldnt want to risk it. It takes a second of your time, why wouldnt you


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

nope, if the doctors and nurses dont do it then its not that important imo. plus the needle will move after aspirating so no point imo


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Other than aas what else do doc inj that's oil based tho?

I think the majority is water based and you don't need to asp water.

Plus docs only inj aas in the ass not multi sites around the body like we do.


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

For somebody who has never pinned (like me) and who is planning to. If you draw blood, is that whole shot wasted? Ive read that if you draw blood to start again....or do they mean just move to another area and try again (with the same needle)?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fergie1979 said:


> For somebody who has never pinned (like me) and who is planning to. If you draw blood, is that whole shot wasted? Ive read that if you draw blood to start again....or do they mean just move to another area and try again (with the same needle)?


No just re inject sumwere else, its fine to re-inject your own blood, its yours


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

stone14 said:


> No just re inject sumwere else, its fine to re-inject your own blood, its yours


To be honest i did think that....but thought id ask anyway


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Always.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

As a treat....yes.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah but I have yet to draw blood in 10 years of using gear!


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

always but I find the more air I drag into barrel the worse the pip after.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

do aspirate unless it is in a location, by aspirating you risk dislodging your needles or causing more harm in doing so...but again, if that is the case..time to have someone else does that for you...

it only takes a split second to aspirate...you don't have to pull your plunger with all your strength...if it is in the blood vessels, you will aspirate blood without much of a pressure exerted on the plunger.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

Never have tbh I know I should but.........


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

I aspirate as it takes 3 seconds and stops me jabbing into a vein....

Buy medically nurses arnt told to aspirate and gemergaly plunge v fast to limit the time of danger of an intrauscular open wound


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It doesn't happen when you go to the doctors.... :whistling:


or when the missus use to be a nurse.... :whistling:


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

Never did for 10 years ... Only

Til a few weeks ago I do everytime

Now


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Never use to but now im jabbing in delts calves chest I always do


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Best to be safe than sorry


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Never!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

No never


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Old days never did, then hit a blood vessel one day and really suffered big time. I always aspirate these days. I'm on trt and I request the nurse aspirates too! They don't these days, but I insist she does, I could not face that kind of pain with massive lump ever again.


----------



## BirdIsTheWord (Apr 25, 2014)

RDS said:


> Exactly. I know there have been a few time when I haven't but all went well.


off topic, but your avatar is amazing


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Old thread but relevant, over 2 years pinning, always aspirate, always get bubbles, today I pin my right delt and aspirate, entire needle fills with blood, remove pin and pin higher up and all is good

First ever time hitting a vein in over 2 years but it can happen, wouldn't have expected it in the delt either

I see people like the AE guys who never aspirate, pleased I didn't fall for the hype, only takes 2 seconds to check and save an entire day feeling like s**t no doubt


----------



## silverjohn (Oct 11, 2012)

I recently read a paper on injection technique for medics. They actually said NOT to aspirate for IM injections into delts, ventrogluteal and a third site that I can't remember right now. Their rational was that with correct site location there was very low probability of hitting a vein, that aspiration increased reports of injection pain, and that the vast majority do not aspirate for the correct length of time anyway (10 seconds).

Personally i aspirate everywhere but delts, as i find it too fiddly and didn't think I needed to. Might go and work on one handed aspiration technique now!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Aspirate for 10 seconds? If you've hit a vein the needle fills instantly as soon as you draw back, no need for 10 seconds

But yea, I never expected to hit a vein in the delt, pleased I didn't get lazy and quit aspirating, I was right in there, I could have filled the syringe with blood easy


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Guest FrankDangerMaus said:


> i dont even do my quads, man my quads are 100% nerves. i literally cripple myself 99 times out of 100 with quads*
> 
> *hyperbole i have never jabbed my quads 100x lol


 Used to have same problem till i went higher you may be going to low


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

No never ...you don't need to .


----------



## NoMoreProtein (Oct 23, 2017)

Drew1975 said:


> No never ...you don't need to .


 Same here.. in all those years I might have done it once or twice. Pinning like 2 times a week on average for a couple of years.

Need to change injection sites somewhat soon as I can feel my muscle getting 'harder' to pin in it and it actually starts to hurt.

My ass cheeks are hard as rocks from all the pinning.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

NoMoreProtein said:


> Same here.. in all those years I might have done it once or twice. Pinning like 2 times a week on average for a couple of years.
> 
> Need to change injection sites somewhat soon as I can feel my muscle getting 'harder' to pin in it and it actually starts to hurt.
> 
> My ass cheeks are hard as rocks from all the pinning.


 Mate use 25g orange pins , i have just moved from 23g blues for the same reason and now quads are a piece of pi$$ :thumb

not even warmed the oil up.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I probably aspirate blood once per 50 jabs so I always do it. I think it has more to do with injecting in the same spot too often not veins.


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

I do, but admit it's because I'm a bit of hypochondriac. That said, it takes like two seconds and once you've got the knack of it, it's easy to do and keep the needle very still in the process.

I mean, yes, most of the time you won't hit a vein, but it's such little effort to avoid any issues if you do.


----------



## NoMoreProtein (Oct 23, 2017)

Drew1975 said:


> Mate use 25g orange pins , i have just moved from 23g blues for the same reason and now quads are a piece of pi$$ :thumb
> 
> not even warmed the oil up.


 Just pinned with a 23g 30mm needle.. ouch!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I pinned with a green 21g that I had already used to draw from 2 vials one time, complete brainfart moment, wondering why it was being such a bitch to get into my delt

Successful pin though lol


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

NoMoreProtein said:


> Same here.. in all those years I might have done it once or twice. Pinning like 2 times a week on average for a couple of years.
> 
> Need to change injection sites somewhat soon as I can feel my muscle getting 'harder' to pin in it and it actually starts to hurt.
> 
> My ass cheeks are hard as rocks from all the pinning.


 Does it feel like crunchy cardboard? Because that is scar tissue.


----------

